# Consular Visas



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

It is my understanding that if I desire to bring my immediate family back to the US I have to use the USCIS procedures instead of going through the Consulate office after 08/15/2011. Is there a Consulate office in Guadalajara, or would I have to go to Mexico City or to a border town. I know much can be done over the internet, but not all.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Consulate General of the United States Guadalajara, Mexico - Home


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

The direct consular filing method (I-130) to obtain green cards for immediate family members is and always has been a function of USCIS so that won't change. The I-130 is an easier and less expensive method to bring your family to the US that is designed for citizens who have lived in a foreign country for 6 months or more to bring their families to the US to stay.

I haven't been able to find much information on any changes that will take place after 8/15 but I will continue searching because it may become important for us as well. If I find any good info, I will post it in this thread. Based on what I am reading so far, it appears you will still be able to file at the consulate after 8/15, it's just that some details may change.

You do the majority of the I-130 process via mail (or better still, DHL) with the consulate in DF -- the other consulate offices like Guadalajara are just branches and they don't handle the I-130 process. Then your final step is to go to Ciudad Juarez (Oh, joy) and have an interview. If the interview goes well, your family is granted a special stamp in their Mexican passport right then and there that allows them to enter the US and they will receive a temporary "green card" as they cross the border; a permanent green card arrives in the mail sometime later. 

See below for I-130 details:
Direct Consular Filing


----------

